# Cleo



## GrocksBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2015)

Cleo is due on Christmas Eve. Anybody think she'll make it? My first kidding experience so looking forward to it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Christmas Babies! Exciting!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My boers usually go on day 151 it's kind of weird that they all do it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hope all goes well! Christmas kids would be fun!


----------



## GrocksBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks guys! Lookin forward to it, closer and closer everyday. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, Christmas babies would be very nice.


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

If she does go on the 24th, you could snuggle new babies as you open presents!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What kind of buck is she bred to, a traditional? Is this her first pregnancy?

Based on those photos my guess is that she will not kid until after Christmas!


----------



## GrocksBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2015)

This is her 2nd pregnancy (first was twins) and is bred to a traditional buck. Her ligaments are getting lose and she's having thick discharge. We shall see!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Good luck! Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How is she looking?


----------



## GrocksBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2015)

Cleo is officially in labor, here's a pic I just took


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow good luck


----------



## GrocksBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2015)

Cleo made it through, one buckling and one doeling. The doeling came second and struggled from the get go. Couldn't get her stimulated and we lost her. I learned a ton! It was just a bittersweet ending. Buckling is doing wonderful and Cleo is a wonderful mom. Pics tomorrow!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

So sorry you lost the doeling. Congratulations on the buckling! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## GrocksBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2015)

Here he is! Doing great, how often should he be nursing?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow he looks like a nice kid. For the first day or so he will eat every 2 or so hours.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww, congrats!!!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

So handsome!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! He's sweet! sorry about the doeling, I know how it feels.:tears:


----------

